# Three (older) Looks on a recent ride



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

A few weeks ago, about a dozen of my riding buddies went for ride. Three of us were riding (vintage-y) Looks. Since it's probably rare that 3 out of 12 people on a ride are on Looks (at least out here in the PNW), I thought I'd share a few camera-phone pix:


----------

